
The Call of Cthubuntu - makimaki
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081031-the-call-of-cthubuntu.html
======
mstefff
what is it? don't feel like reading that whole weird story

~~~
etal
There didn't seem to be a whole lot of point, except that the author digs H.
P. Lovecraft and, possibly, thinks Ubuntu's bug #1 will eventually be fixed.

But since Ubuntu went to the trouble of releasing a new version the day before
Halloween...

------
Allocator2008
I wonder if the nameless horror which killed the Miskatonic University Unix
admin is the same one which killed the Mad Arab Adbul Alhazred in Damasacus in
738 AD, after he had completed that expose of blasphemous evil not to be
mentioned, _al-Azif_.

